# GILLO Gold Medal GHOST Bow



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Four mattes urface anodized colors: Black, Dark Grey, Bronze, Dark Green


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

•	19” length
•	ILF limbs compatible
•	Milled from an Aluminum 6061 T6 bar
•	Matte surface anodized colors 
•	Limbs alignment system 
•	Steel Black Chrome electro plated limbs bolts
•	Stainless steel front long rod bushing, 5/16-24 tapped
•	Wooden side handle plates, “Root” finish
•	Wooden side pugs to cover holes for additional weights, “Root” finish 
•	Compatible with all G1 riser grips
•	1 front stabilizer bushings, Stainless Steel, 5/16-24 threaded
•	Approx. 1240 gr total
•	Available colors: Dark Green (GR), Grey (GY), Black (BK), Bronze (BZ)
•	Packing includes manual/warranty card, manual, 5 Allen wrenches


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

That thing needs some blood on it.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

So, why is there an interest in 19" risers when there seems to be a push to go from 25" to 27"


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Hunting, I presume.


----------



## ShooterPhill (Feb 23, 2015)

Mr. Roboto said:


> So, why is there an interest in 19" risers when there seems to be a push to go from 25" to 27"


I'm assuming this riser was developed with the bowhunter and traditional archer in mind.

And yes, this thing does need some blood on it. Beautiful riser.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Back in a distant and long-forgotten (by most) archery universe, Earl Hoyt Jr. offered three lengths of risers for his Pro Medalist TD (Take-Down)recurve "target" bows. 24", 20" and 16". The 24" were used mainly by Olympic recurve shooters, the 20's were perfect for field archers who shot shorter distances and needed a bit more speed, and the 16" handles (very hard to find) even had a broadhead cutout designed into them and were for hunting.

This allowed an archer to take the same set of limbs and shoot them at 40# for Olympic recurve, 44# for field, and 48# for hunting - a concept that was completely lost for nearly 25 years after the 25" TD-4 arrived with what we now call the "ILF" system. All the Pro Medalist TD (PM TD/TD2/TD3) risers used the hard-lock thumbscrew attachment for the limbs. 

So from about 1980 to 2005, if you wanted a short handled hunting riser that used interchangeable "target" limbs, you could either find one of those old TD risers and use it as-is, figure out how to adapt ILF limbs to a TD riser (how I came up with my "Frankenbow" around 2003), or you could go to Ed Eliason's cousin Bob Gordon in Idaho and ask him to build you a "WARF" bow. Bob would fit custom ILF plates into the limb pockets of TD risers and Bear compound risers (and others) so an archer could use their ILF limbs on a shorter riser for field/3D or hunting purposes. Bob's WARF bows became so popular that they managed to demonstrate to the industry that there was a demand for these shorter ILF-compatible risers. 

Sometime around 2003-2004 we saw the Bernardini Cobra (or was it the Mamba?) - the first true short ILF riser that I can remember being offered by a major manufacturer. About that time David Sosa created his DAS risers that were a step back toward the TD risers of old, since they used the former hard-lock limb screw attachment system and not the ILF system. But they did help fill the void. Then Rob at Lancasters saw the demand and created the Trad Tech Titan, followed by the Pinnacle - maybe the first wood ILF riser. And then the ILF risers exploded in the "traditional" archery/bowhunting world and even today I see new ones pop up every year. Makes me wonder if there really is still enough demand for these with so many on the market now.

I have used many of them and they are all good shooters with a decent pair of target limbs on them. In fact, I shot at least two deer with the same SKY Carbon limbs that I used in Athens, on two different risers. 

These days, I've gone back to my "roots" so to speak and am hunting with a factory camo TD-2 20" hunting riser (cast magnesium) with a pair of "target" limbs fitted to them, ala the "Frankenbow" of old. It shoots great, gives me a handy 62" hunting bow that is quiet and had great performance and lovely manners. Not sure what else a person needs really.


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

For a 2.73# riser, I think the 19" length is cool. For some of us that don't shoot the Grand FITA round, the shorter sight window will be good for out to 50 yds. for us instinctive shooters.
I just hope the price range won't be on the same level as Olympic risers.
I like the Bronze and Dr. Green colors. And did you notice the arched shelf, WOW now you can shoot off the shelf too!!
Keep up the good work.
Myya


----------



## ShooterPhill (Feb 23, 2015)

limbwalker said:


> ...In fact, I shot at least two deer with the same SKY Carbon limbs that I used in Athens, on two different risers.


Definitely the coolest thing I've heard all day. :thumbs_up 
Those limbs need to end up in a museum somewhere.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

The weight compartment and the new steel disk weights (also compatible to the G2)


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

What about adding the optional full "Root" finish grip?


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

As we wanted to make a real full hunting bow, then here comes the surprise: the GHOST Carbon limbs!

















•	Perfect match for GHOST 19 riser
•	60” length on 19” riser
•	ILF risers compatible
•	Fiberglass + Carbon + Wood, laminated construction for maximum speed to softness combination
•	Traditional curve
•	Natural Wood or Matte Black faces
•	Poundage rated on 19” risers only
•	Available in 2 pounds increments from 38# to 60#
•	Made in EEC


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

ShooterPhill said:


> Definitely the coolest thing I've heard all day. :thumbs_up
> Those limbs need to end up in a museum somewhere.


They have. It's called the "museum of my garage" around here. ha, ha. 

I wonder if another set of limbs that were used in the Olympics ever ended up killing deer. Surely Glenn Meyers did this at some point.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Very cool Vittorio! :thumbs_up

That 19" Ghost riser appears to be a chunky yet very versatile little devil! 

I like that you covered the "Off-The-Shelf" option with a radiused shelf.

I love that you're offering them in an "Anodized" finish! :thumbs_up (I find anodized to be far more consistent, durable and blemish resistant than cerakote or powdercoat)

The 3D competitors will love that they can easily add weight and the hunters will appreciate that it can be easily removed.

So I see yet another stellar product from Gillo at a remarkably low price point! :thumbs_up

Y'all make me proud to be a G1 owner/shooter! 

Wishing you much continued success!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Need it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lscotti (Jun 16, 2015)

It's time to update my wish list, including this riser... Well done, Vittorio! :thumbs_up


----------



## lscotti (Jun 16, 2015)

JINKSTER said:


> So I see yet another stellar product from Gillo at a remarkably low price point! :thumbs_up


I totally agree!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I really like the way the grip area of the riser is designed to be shot both with and without a grip. I wish that would be encorporated into 25-27" risers for the barebow shooters who do best with low narrow grips.

Also curious why every European manufacturer who produces a "hunting" limb does it only in short length? 

Grant


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

From today, our new web site is on line and can be reached from:

www.gilloarchery.it (main address)

www.gillogoldmedal.it

www.archery.design

www.archery.productions

www.archeryproductions.it


----------



## lubko (Jun 11, 2015)

What would be the improvements over bernardini mamba?
I was considering the bigger cobra (coz of my 32" dl) and waiting for what gillo comes with.
Aesthetically i'm afraid i still prefer the bernardini.
To differentiate, Gillo seems to have a thicker grip and 2 button holes.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Very much looking forward to hanging the Ghost on my wall. Good stuff!


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

lubko said:


> What would be the improvements over bernardini mamba?
> I was considering the bigger cobra (coz of my 32" dl) and waiting for what gillo comes with.
> Aesthetically i'm afraid i still prefer the bernardini.
> To differentiate, Gillo seems to have a thicker grip and 2 button holes.


Mamba has bene my second and last project when I was with Bernardini in 2008, and was born as 19" version of the 21" Cobra,using same components and basic design.

GHOST 19 has been developed as clean member of the GILLO risers family, keeping same well tested pocket geometry, limbs bolts (Black Chrome plated this time) and alignemnt system, as well as additional weigth seat diameter and grip area shape. 
The grip area has been rounded a bit in comparison to G1 and G2, to allow shooting with low wrist and without grip, but can also accept the ever increasing full range of GILLO Grips for those that would like to try any of the around 19 versions (lost count myself) offered up to today (medium in 12 colors + 2 wood versions, high profile yellow, high profile wood (coming soon), 2 ball grips yellow, original wood ball grip, multi color wood (coming soon) ). 
Natural balance has been kept in mind as usual when designing it, then we have added 2 button holes to allow use of wrap apound rests, but we have also rised a bit the base of the window to allow shooting without rest. Last but not least, we have designed new wood/carbon limbs to match the risers in terms of cosmetic and more than everything, performance. 
As all other risers we make and we plan to make, key word for the GHOST 19 is personalization. User can get a Green riser, fit a Yellow ball grip on it, change limbs bolts to Gold color finish and even add a Yellow plastic plug from G2 on lower hole, if he wants something really "shocking" to shoot with ...


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

From presentation in Milano on December, 5


----------



## Plucker (May 24, 2014)

Who is producing the limbs, if you don't mind me asking  ?


----------



## lscotti (Jun 16, 2015)

Ms.Speedmaster said:


> Very much looking forward to hanging the Ghost on my wall. Good stuff!


Well, I am looking forward to shoot with this rig... :wink:


----------



## singlearrow (Jun 30, 2014)

glad to see another solid hunting riser. Some hunting risers mention 10% minimum adjustable draw weight. It's a good feature that I hope you don't miss it. It will be very nice if they come with at least one real grip from factory.


----------



## skramr12 (Dec 20, 2014)

When will these risers be available for purchase in the U.S? Thank you -Ray-


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> Back in a distant and long-forgotten (by most) archery universe, Earl Hoyt Jr. offered three lengths of risers for his Pro Medalist TD (Take-Down)recurve "target" bows. 24", 20" and 16". The 24" were used mainly by Olympic recurve shooters, the 20's were perfect for field archers who shot shorter distances and needed a bit more speed, and the 16" handles (very hard to find) even had a broadhead cutout designed into them and were for hunting.
> 
> This allowed an archer to take the same set of limbs and shoot them at 40# for Olympic recurve, 44# for field, and 48# for hunting - a concept that was completely lost for nearly 25 years after the 25" TD-4 arrived with what we now call the "ILF" system. All the Pro Medalist TD (PM TD/TD2/TD3) risers used the hard-lock thumbscrew attachment for the limbs.
> 
> ...


Great post Limbsgalor.:wink: Love the history.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

JINKSTER said:


> Very cool Vittorio! :thumbs_up
> 
> That 19" Ghost riser appears to be a chunky yet very versatile little devil!
> 
> ...


I haven't read every post, perhaps I should, but the off the shelf may not work if done directly "off-the-shelf". The balance of the riser and limbs would be off if shooting about a 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch below the hole meant for a plunger button. You probably will need to build up that area so the arrow is lined up in proximity of the plunger button holes and also build it out from the riser face because it is cut past center in order to get a quality shot. Just my opinion from fooling around with other risers of this style. The placement of the shelf is a safety in case the arrow slips off a mechanical rest. Correct me if I'm wrong....anybody. I hope the above is clear.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

ArtV said:


> I haven't read every post, perhaps I should, but the off the shelf may not work if done directly "off-the-shelf". The balance of the riser and limbs would be off if shooting about a 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch below the hole meant for a plunger button. You probably will need to build up that area so the arrow is lined up in proximity of the plunger button holes and also build it out from the riser face because it is cut past center in order to get a quality shot. Just my opinion from fooling around with other risers of this style. The placement of the shelf is a safety in case the arrow slips off a mechanical rest. Correct me if I'm wrong....anybody. I hope the above is clear.


You're wrong...the shelf radius is there to facilitate a smooth transition for fletchings to pass over and to better accommodate a reasonable range of nocking point locations.

As far as balancing the strings thrust goes?.....this is achieved via tiller adjustment.

Many traditional style archers who shoot "Sight Free Bows" prefer to have the arrow positioned just above their bow hand...it has a way of making a more direct connection of archer too bow when relying on such things as intuition and muscle memory to enhance accuracy and potential need for rapid shot execution in close range hunting situations.

Also?...many hunters frown upon the use of comparatively delicate elevated rests that may suffer damage, unwanted movement, become loose or fail them in any way when drug deep into rugged hunting environments where the durability of "Off-The-Shelf" is highly preferred by many and the fact that Vittorio incorporated such a feature on his 19" Ghost was a very smart move on his part.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

skramr12 said:


> When will these risers be available for purchase in the U.S? Thank you -Ray-


First production batch of the Ghost riser is under anodizing now, first batch of Ghost limbs is already coming in from factory. We are stil keeping our scehdule to start shipping to dealers before the end of January. 
Our dealers are already accepting orders for them for end January/early February delivery.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

JINKSTER said:


> You're wrong...the shelf radius is there to facilitate a smooth transition for fletchings to pass over and to better accommodate a reasonable range of nocking point locations.
> 
> As far as balancing the strings thrust goes?.....this is achieved via tiller adjustment.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the double post...read below.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

JINKSTER said:


> You're wrong...the shelf radius is there to facilitate a smooth transition for fletchings to pass over and to better accommodate a reasonable range of nocking point locations.
> 
> As far as balancing the strings thrust goes?.....this is achieved via tiller adjustment.
> 
> ...


Traditional bows are made so the arrow is just above the hand, You're correct. But, the tiller on these bows is even or slightly out depending if the archer is shooting 3 under or split fingers. The bowyer set the tiller. Remember, there is no adjustability on a traditional bow. For an even limb tiller on an metal riser it is necessary to have the arrow in the proximity of the plunger button holes. The riser is also cut past center. On a traditional recurve it is cut exactly to center. The shelf has to be tinkered with (built up and out) to achieve either of the above.


----------



## lscotti (Jun 16, 2015)

Vittorio said:


> From presentation in Milano on December, 5
> 
> View attachment 3357201


Yesterday I had the opportunity to borrow the Ghost from a friend of mine, working in a well-known archery shop near Milan, where it happened this presentation.
It was a 60" bow, black riser with orange plastic grip, additional weights, black Ghost limbs 66" 38# and orange bowstring (not flemish).
To me this is an amazing kind of bow, the riser is extremely well balanced and limbs are smoooth and fast enough.

What can I say more than this?
I have already bought a Kaya K2 Classic 70" 36# glossy metallic grey limbs to fit them into a matte grey Ghost riser in 2016, and to finally build my fantastic 64" T/D recurve bow...
For sure the next 2016 will be the "Gray Ghost" year for me! :shade:


----------



## Oleaf (Sep 10, 2012)

Iscotti, Can you tell me what the kaya 36lb limbs will be pulling on the 17" ghost? I am looking to build a similar bow with 70" limbs


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

ArtV said:


> Traditional bows are made so the arrow is just above the hand, You're correct. But, the tiller on these bows is even or slightly out depending if the archer is shooting 3 under or split fingers. The bowyer set the tiller. Remember, there is no adjustability on a traditional bow. For an even limb tiller on an metal riser it is necessary to have the arrow in the proximity of the plunger button holes. The riser is also cut past center. On a traditional recurve it is cut exactly to center. The shelf has to be tinkered with (built up and out) to achieve either of the above.


1. There's more adjustability on those trad bows than you infer...much more...but it's done with sanding discs and files instead of wrenches.

This is my old "Bushman American Native" R/D Longbow...it started life as a 64"/43# bow of even tiller for split with a window cut 1/8th before center...this is that same bow where not only was the poundage reduced too 37#s @ 28"s but it was also re-tilled too 5/16ths" positive for shooting 3 under. I had the grip reshaped and?...had the riser window cut too center...



































and folks do all sorts of modifications including cutting window past center and "trapping" limbs.

2. Folks do far more jockeying around of a bows physics when they do things like "String-Walking" and even "Face-Walking"...I would think that even the difference between a low wrist OR high wrist grip position could afflict the effect of tiller as much if not more that simply re-positioning the arrow 1/2" downward from the plunger holes.

if it didn't?....I'm sure Vittorio wouldn't have troubled himself to incorporate a "Radiused Shelf" so that his 19" Ghost riser could be shot off the shelf if the archer so chooses.

Judging by the wording of your response above?...I would say you are basing your knowledge on target line myths...as there are many "Traditional Style" machined aluminum risers that offer the same options of using either an elevated rest or?...being shot off the shelf...and I own one of those and it's a rather renowned one as well...a DAS Elite...noted for it's ability to accept either an elevated rest or be shot off the shelf...which is what that radiused hump is for just under my Timber-Doodle rest...










I don't mind "Getting Schooled"...but I do require that the teacher know more than I about the subject matter at hand if I'm expected to sit still and keep my mouth shut. LOL!


----------



## lscotti (Jun 16, 2015)

Oleaf said:


> Iscotti, Can you tell me what the kaya 36lb limbs will be pulling on the 17" ghost? I am looking to build a similar bow with 70" limbs


Careful, the new *Ghost is a 19" riser*, and not a 17" as you said above!
According to Mr. Vittorio Frangilli, the designer of the Ghost, 70" 36# limbs on a 25" target riser will pull around 42# on this 19" riser.
In plain terms, the *same limbs would pull an additional +1# for each -1" reduction *in the lenght of the riser (in my case +6# for a -6" riser).
My Kaya *long limbs are marked 70" 36# - 68" 38#*, and I completely trust Vittorio because his answer makes sense.

For your information, find below similar question/answer to Lancaster Archery:
Q.: "Hello, Given a set of long limbs for target recurve, marked for instance 36# 70", based on your experience which would be the new poundage(s), measured @28" AMO, of the same limbs combined with Tradtech risers: Pinnacle II, Galaxy, Apex ? Thak you, Lorenzo "
A.: "Hello, Those limbs would be rated on a 25" riser. So, when you use a shorter riser the draw weight on the limbs would increase close to 2 pounds per inch. So If you get a 17" Tradtech riser the weight would be about 52 pounds and on a 19" riser it would be about 48 pounds. Regards..."

I was looking for a 19" ILF hunting riser and I will be more than happy to spend more for the Italian riser, specially after reading LAS technical clarification (to me incorrect).


----------



## Oleaf (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks Iscotti. The 17" was a typo. And the 1# per inch i do understand. I was worried about any different limb pocket angle that might deviate from the 1# per 1" rule. Glad to know you've check with the designer. Please post photos when your bow is set up and shooting.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

G5L-Ghost 19 Luxury version:









And the standard version :


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

I want one so bad, but my archery budget is running low. Maybe this summer.


----------



## BrianTen (Oct 25, 2015)

Who's going to be selling these in the US? Been thinking of trying an ILF and this is calling me.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Full colors range in display today (and already shipping to dealers)


----------



## DChamp (Mar 3, 2017)

Can the G2 be shot off the shelf like the Hunter?


----------

